# Another Ci4 Issue



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a Shimano Ci4 that has probably been used 2-3 times including yesterday. After getting home, I went to clean it but the side plate is completely jammed to the reel. I loosened the break on the right side to be sure there is no pressure against the spool and side plate, but still cannot get it to move at all. Any ideas?

Never had so many problems with one model of reel. I have used the new Curado 10x as much with zero issues thus far.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The side plate will not come off? Will it rotate?


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

If what he is describing it is like mine, and will not rotate. 

I know this happened after I forgot to clean the reel after a weekend fishing trip. A month and half later I went to clean it and it was stuck would not rotate. I am afraid to apply a lot of pressure in fear that it will break.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Try dipping it in boiling water to break down the salt. Grease needs to be applied to the locking tabs to prevent any corrosion there and to help keep salt out.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

Correct - I cannot get the side plate to rotate and do not want to apply too much pressure and potentially break it off. There is zero visible corrosion or salt residue. I cleaned it thoroughly after the other 1 or 2 trips, wipped the spool down and oiled the side plate.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The area where the salt is trapped is not visible until you open the reel.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I had one that was so bad it took two of us and multiple days of soaking in oil to get to budge. I now liberally apply heavy grease to all of that.

It's no bueno and another rushed design problem. I'm literally sitting here looking at a concept E . . . . . if it performs well then my ci-4's and metanium's are going on the chopping block. Sad because I generally love my Shimano products


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Dan Thorburn said:


> Try dipping it in boiling water to break down the salt. Grease needs to be applied to the locking tabs to prevent any corrosion there and to help keep salt out.


What type of grease is best?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

We just use our drag grease. Anything will work in this application. I would recommend something other than lithium based. It tends to dry out over time.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyone recommend a particular grease that they use on their reels?

Something that could be used on gears and around the openings on the side plate where the chronarch CI4+ and curado I have openings where saltwater could enter? 
Would ardent reel butter grease suffice?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

We only recommend our brand of grease for our reels. It works best with the gears, drag washers and anything else in our reels. It is a Teflon based grease.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

For oil I went to the speed x but, for grease I just use the shimano drag grease.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Dan Thorburn said:


> We only recommend our brand of grease for our reels. It works best with the gears, drag washers and anything else in our reels. It is a Teflon based grease.


Okay, I just figured that a hydro carbon grease would be better for sealing gaps and easier to clean off.

It's my first time with external braking components, just want to do my part to keep them performing their best.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

*Ci4*

Dan - thanks of the tip. I was able to get it loose - seemed to be hung around the spool though. Greased up and ready to go now.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Wish they would have put the spring loaded holder to swing that side plate away instead of taken it off.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

This feature is on the Curado. Due to the shape and size of the frame, the engineers could not make a good swing away side plate.


----------

